# Shoulder question: Fat side up or down?



## va_connoisseur (Jan 20, 2008)

Fellow smokers I have a question before my smoke. I am planning on putting the pork shoulder on the smoker about 6am tomorrow morning and I have one question, and I know its a novice question:

When the butt goes on, should it be fat side up or down? My thought is that fat side up would allow the "melting fat" to keep the meat moist. The shoulder is basking in rub goodness now, so I have 24 hours to get all the answers from you guys and gals. Thanks


----------



## abelman (Jan 20, 2008)

The moisture should be fine either way. However, if you want a "good" bark then go fat cap down. Not so much of a bark, fat cap up. 

Everyone has their personal preference. I've done it both ways and prefer fat cap down just because I like a thicker bark.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 20, 2008)

The general consensous seems to be that fat side should go up or down based on what your preference is and how much rub you are using.

Fat side up will allow some of the fat to flow into the meat.  However, a large portion of fat is going to melt down the side of the meat and potentially wash off some of the rub.

Fat side down could give you a slightly dryer shoulder, but the rub will stay in place better.

I always go fat up, if that helps.


----------



## fred420 (Jan 20, 2008)

is tha a pic of a gosm???????????


----------



## mason/dixon q team (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree it doesnt make a big difference on texture or taste . When we do competitions we have done it both ways. Are you going to inject it before you smoke it


----------



## ron50 (Jan 20, 2008)

The correct answer is ....... YES


Some will say: cap up for self basting from the melting cap

Some will say: cap down to insulate the meat from the direct heat below and allow a moist butt.

Both ways work, both produce good bark, both produce a great butt!


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

I go sideways and neatly avoid the pointless arguments  ;{)


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 20, 2008)

I kind of thought you would get a 50/50 on that question. I usualy go with the fat up, then half way through the smoke I turn it over.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 20, 2008)

That's what I am going to try next time.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 20, 2008)

Now theres a thought. Install a rotiseree in the smoker


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 20, 2008)

I start with fat down and flip half way through smoke. 
Just my preference.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jan 20, 2008)

Had not thought about injecting it? Since this is my first shoulder on this smoker, I will try to keep it simple...

Awww, who am I kidding. Heading the the BBQ Galore right now to pick up a injection sauce.


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

Eh  save yer cash   

Cider vinegar, powdered onion/garlic, Shot of bourbon, bit of paprika, ..anyone else?


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 20, 2008)

Truth is none of us is man enough to admit that more often than not, we put so much rub on the outside that we can't tell the fat side from the other!  So we really have no clue as to how we cook em!


----------



## packplantpath (Jan 20, 2008)

Can, meet worm.  Experiment.  You'll probably decide it doesn't really matter much.  That's my decision anyway.


----------



## brentman0110 (Jan 21, 2008)

Amen Brother. No truer truth was ever told...


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm with you on that one bro. Sometimes I'll add a little chile...


----------



## lagogarda (Jan 21, 2008)

Fat side up for me and scored almost to the edge to cut down on it melting down the side...more melting into the score.:-)


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, straight plain apple juice or apple cider.  And, I'm a flipper.


----------



## lagogarda (Jan 22, 2008)

That's another reason I score the fat side..so I can tell the difference after the rub.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jan 20, 2008)

Fellow smokers I have a question before my smoke. I am planning on putting the pork shoulder on the smoker about 6am tomorrow morning and I have one question, and I know its a novice question:

When the butt goes on, should it be fat side up or down? My thought is that fat side up would allow the "melting fat" to keep the meat moist. The shoulder is basking in rub goodness now, so I have 24 hours to get all the answers from you guys and gals. Thanks


----------



## abelman (Jan 20, 2008)

The moisture should be fine either way. However, if you want a "good" bark then go fat cap down. Not so much of a bark, fat cap up. 

Everyone has their personal preference. I've done it both ways and prefer fat cap down just because I like a thicker bark.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 20, 2008)

The general consensous seems to be that fat side should go up or down based on what your preference is and how much rub you are using.

Fat side up will allow some of the fat to flow into the meat.  However, a large portion of fat is going to melt down the side of the meat and potentially wash off some of the rub.

Fat side down could give you a slightly dryer shoulder, but the rub will stay in place better.

I always go fat up, if that helps.


----------



## fred420 (Jan 20, 2008)

is tha a pic of a gosm???????????


----------



## mason/dixon q team (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree it doesnt make a big difference on texture or taste . When we do competitions we have done it both ways. Are you going to inject it before you smoke it


----------



## ron50 (Jan 20, 2008)

The correct answer is ....... YES


Some will say: cap up for self basting from the melting cap

Some will say: cap down to insulate the meat from the direct heat below and allow a moist butt.

Both ways work, both produce good bark, both produce a great butt!


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

I go sideways and neatly avoid the pointless arguments  ;{)


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 20, 2008)

I kind of thought you would get a 50/50 on that question. I usualy go with the fat up, then half way through the smoke I turn it over.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 20, 2008)

That's what I am going to try next time.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 20, 2008)

Now theres a thought. Install a rotiseree in the smoker


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 20, 2008)

I start with fat down and flip half way through smoke. 
Just my preference.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jan 20, 2008)

Had not thought about injecting it? Since this is my first shoulder on this smoker, I will try to keep it simple...

Awww, who am I kidding. Heading the the BBQ Galore right now to pick up a injection sauce.


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

Eh  save yer cash   

Cider vinegar, powdered onion/garlic, Shot of bourbon, bit of paprika, ..anyone else?


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 20, 2008)

Truth is none of us is man enough to admit that more often than not, we put so much rub on the outside that we can't tell the fat side from the other!  So we really have no clue as to how we cook em!


----------



## packplantpath (Jan 20, 2008)

Can, meet worm.  Experiment.  You'll probably decide it doesn't really matter much.  That's my decision anyway.


----------



## brentman0110 (Jan 21, 2008)

Amen Brother. No truer truth was ever told...


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm with you on that one bro. Sometimes I'll add a little chile...


----------



## lagogarda (Jan 21, 2008)

Fat side up for me and scored almost to the edge to cut down on it melting down the side...more melting into the score.:-)


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, straight plain apple juice or apple cider.  And, I'm a flipper.


----------



## lagogarda (Jan 22, 2008)

That's another reason I score the fat side..so I can tell the difference after the rub.


----------

